# A nice nas offer would be....?



## ikoula (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello,


As you may know we have launched a NAS offer based on Synology technololgy a couple of months ago, things go pretty well and we will soon offer new models.


i'd like to know which hardware could you be interested in : what processor frequency, how much ram, how much space ? 


Greetings


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 31, 2016)

I think NAS as a hardware should be something that's heavy in storage.  A model with more storage and more hard drives would be preferred for raid.  I mean wouldn't more people be interested in fault tolerant storage option?  I would consider it anyways.


----------



## ikoula (Sep 1, 2016)

More space and raid option will come but when you think about more storage you think about what : 3tb, 4tb or more ?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 1, 2016)

More than 4 TB then?  I mean for regular people 2 TB is good enough for most backups and such.  Unless you have scientific data I think most people's "backups" are of movies or pictures.  


Also, "Providers Hangout" is only available for people who have the Verified Provider tags.  This is not viewable for anyone with a "normal" membership. If you'd like me to move it so everyone else can see it, then just let me know.


Cheers!


----------



## ikoula (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello,


Yes please move it, i'd like more reactions 


And by the way more than 4Tb is possible for the time being it is "on demand", people interested can contact us directly to know availability and price.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 2, 2016)

Cheers


----------



## willie (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm having trouble understanding the current offer: it looks like a single 2TB drive for 10 euro/month?  Like everyone else I'd be a bit scared by the absence of RAID.  And while I'm always looking for cheap storage I'm not sure what the advantage of a NAS is over a storage VPS or ftp or S3 server unless it's to serve through a dedi or VPS at the same facility.  In that case the 100mbps network port is limiting.


Also while the price isn't bad, it's not that attractive compared to Hetzner storage boxes (10 eur/month for 2TB but that's RAID protected), time4vps storage vps (again raid-6, 4 euro/month for 2tb on a 2 year purchase/2x that month to month), the new Delimiter object store offer (yeah I have doubts about Delimiter) 2.75 USD/2TB on 3 year purchase, etc.  (LET offer link) Or the current Hetzner dedicated servers at around 30 euro/month with 2x 3tb drives (10 euro for 2TB without raid, but on your own dedi with 1gbps network).  I currently have a Hetzner dedi and a time4vps storage vps so would be looking for comparable offers.


----------



## ikoula (Sep 5, 2016)

@willie


First, thank you for participating.


This offer is a "first try" raid will come soon. It may be not perfect yet but one advantage compared to a dedi is the software that comes along (DSM 6.0).


In addition this storage might be usefull in case you want to replicate data between two different datacenters.


----------

